# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Alimentação de corais...

## Micael Alves

boas pessoal

estou a iniciar este topico (repetitivo) talvés para tirar algumas ilações (espero) 

julgo que praticamente as pessoas que se iniciam nos salgados introduzem inicialmente corais moles e aos poucos e poucos vão intruduzindo uma ou outra muda de corais duros que vão ter outras necesidades de comida....

a minha duvida é saber qual a mistura de alimentos mais ou menos corrrecta e as respectivas quantidades que se deve dar a um aqua que tenha corais moles e duros

acho que sem uma alimentação minimamente correcta os corais não irão vingar 

fiquem bem

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> boas pessoal
> 
> a minha duvida é saber qual a mistura de alimentos mais ou menos corrrecta e as respectivas quantidades que se deve dar a um aqua que tenha corais moles e duros
> 
> acho que sem uma alimentação minimamente correcta os corais não irão vingar 
> 
> fiquem bem


Julgo que essa é a dúvida de todos nós, pois a especificidade alimentar de cada coral é que irá determinar a "regra". Há nutrientes na própria água que são aproveitados por todos os corais. Outros aproveitam a simbiose com algas que vivem dentro deles (zooxanthelas) para retirarem nutrientes para a sua dieta. Contudo, outros precisam de cuidados personalizados. No meu caso, tenho um Goniopora green que, duas vezes por semana, lhe dou de comer alimentos específicos, sem os quais, dizem os entendidos, a sua esperança de vida seria, aproximadamente, de 1 ano.

Nestas coisas de alimentar seres do mundo marinho temos sempre de pensar em grande, ou seja, temos de ter consciência de que nunca, nem por sombras, conseguiremos lhes fornecer o alimento que eles encontrariam no meio natural!

----------


## Micael Alves

pois é josé tens toda razão no que dizes é praticamente impossivel alimentar os corais como são alimentados na natureza....
haverá alguma tabela com as alimentos mais indicados para a alimentação dos corais ??

fiquem bem

----------


## Micael Alves

boas

pessoal o que dão de comer aos corais??  xi  não tá fácil   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> pois é josé tens toda razão no que dizes é praticamente impossivel alimentar os corais como são alimentados na natureza....
> haverá alguma tabela com as alimentos mais indicados para a alimentação dos corais ??
> 
> fiquem bem


Como disse atrás, todos os corais se alimentam dos nutrientes existentes na água. Depois, cada espécie tem a sua dieta específica, mas também as há que não necessitam de uma alimentação especial, como o caso das xénias.

Seria mais fácil dizer que corais tens para então identificar as suas necessidades alimentares.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> a minha duvida é saber qual a mistura de alimentos mais ou menos corrrecta e as respectivas quantidades que se deve dar a um aqua que tenha corais moles e duros


Micael,

É difícil responder a uma pergunta tão genérica, mas vou tentar.

*Para os SPS*, costuma dizer-se que se nós conseguirmos ver a comida que lhes damos, é porque é demasiado grande para eles comerem.
Mas os SPS aproveitam muita da comida que introduzimos no aquario, mas  quando a mesma está suficiente fragmentada para a poderem capturar ou, ao menos, quando ela entra em decomposição, formando, com os dejectos dos peixes, a denominada DOM (matéria orgânica dissolvida). 
Aliás, se provocares uma pequena tempestade no aquário - por exemplo varrendo a rocha com um jacto de uma powerhead - repararás na reacção quase imediata dos corais.

Quanto à introdução de alimento específico, boas alternativas são Cyclop-eeze e ovos de lagosta ou de ouriço.

*Os LPS* têm muito maior facilidade de captura de comida de maiores dimensões atendendo à dimensão dos seus pólipos, pelo que os podes alimentar localmente com o que dás aos peixes (artémia, mysis ou mesmo krill, por exemplo), para além do que referi acima.

*Quanto aos moles*, é muito variado, dependendo da forma do coral. Palythoas e Zoanthus capturam comida como fazem os SPS porque têm uma "boca" (pólipo) maior; sarcophytons lobophytums, xenias, sinularias, etc "filtram" o seu alimento da água, um pouco à semelhança dos SPS, quanto ao tamanho do que conseguem capturar, sendo certo são muito menos dependentes de alimentação localizada que os referidos SPS.

Haveria muito mais para dizer mas... já dá uma ideia.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Micael,
> 
> Quanto à introdução de alimento específico, boas alternativas são Cyclop-eeze e ovos de lagosta ou de ouriço.


Boas, João.

Costumas dar ovos de ouriço aos teus corais?

Pergunto porque já pensei nessa alternativa para alimentar a minha Goniopora green.

Mas há sempre o receio de provocar algum desastre. Como costumas fazer?

----------


## João M Monteiro

José

Para dizer a verdade... não alimento localmente e como só estou em casa ao fim de semana, tenho poucas hipóteses.
Quando me lembor - tento que seja uma vez por semana dou ovos de ouriço ou lagosta (o que houver...) ou cyclop-eeze -, perto da hora de apagar as luzes, para ver se eles aproveitam.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Os ouriços de onde extrais os ovos são da nossa costa?

Alimentas os corais com eles em cru ou cozidos?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ovos de ouriço só comprei uma vez, pelo que congelados

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Dois excelentes artigos de _Eric Borneman_:
Reef FoodFrom the Food of Reefs to the Food of Corals
Há depois mais partes desses artigos, que abordam cada tipo de alimento especificamente.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

eu alimento as euphylias, fungia, actinodiscos e palithoas com granulado da ocean nutrition (formula one) de tamanho médio.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
Peço desculpa por estar a utilizar este tópico mas como é de alimentação de corais que quero falar aproveitei.
Tenho uma trachyfillia que teima em não pegar no que lhe dou, já experimentei dar camarão, peixe, mysis ou krill.
Já experimentei de dia de noite e nada, tenho algum receio que sem alimentação venha a ter problemas, que acham?.
Há alguma técnica em especial para alimentar este animal.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Silvério :Olá:  ,
A pouco tempo o Rui Ferreira de Almeida escreveu isto:



> Aproveito para avisar que quem possua Trachyphylias deve fazer "target feeding " com troços de camarão , peixe , mysis ou krill 3x por semana . A seguir aos corais não fotossintéticos ( ex: Tubastreas ) , são os corais que mais precisam de ser alimentados . Se não começam a abrir "as bocas" e em seguida morrem por perda de tecido e infecção secundária.


Espero que alguém te consigua ajudar melhor que eu!

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Relativamente à alimentação dos corais também tenho dúvidas.
Qual a hora mais adequada para os alimentar?
- Antes das luzes acenderem;
- Com as luzes acesas;
- Depois de se apagarem as luzes.

No meu caso tenho moles e alguns LPS. Estes últimos alimento ocasionalmente com bocados de camarão. Cerca de 1 vez por semana adiciono Zooplex da Kent e desligo o escumador +/- 2 horas.
Devo alterar alguma coisa?

Obrigada pela ajuda.

Paula

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá,
> 
> Relativamente à alimentação dos corais também tenho dúvidas.
> Qual a hora mais adequada para os alimentar?
> - Antes das luzes acenderem;
> - Com as luzes acesas;
> - Depois de se apagarem as luzes.
> 
> No meu caso tenho moles e alguns LPS. Estes últimos alimento ocasionalmente com bocados de camarão. Cerca de 1 vez por semana adiciono Zooplex da Kent e desligo o escumador +/- 2 horas.
> ...


Boas, Paula.

Pela minha experiência, pois também só possuo moles e LPS, a melhor altura para os alimentar será umas horas após as luzes se acenderem, pois é nessa altura que se encontram com os pólipos bem abertos. Mesmo o LPS que tenho, uma _Goniopora Lobata Green_, se fecha durante o período não iluminado. Se não estou em erro, só os SPS é que se alimentam durante o período não iluminado.

Também fazes muito bem em desligar o escumador, pois assim a matéria orgânica não será eliminada tão rapidamente e os corais terão mais tempo para a filtrar.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Obrigado Ricardo eu já tinha visto o que o Rui Ferreira de Almeida escrevu no topico do Duarte o meu caso e que ponho o alimento mesmo junto da boca do animal e ele nem lhe pega enquanto que os estantes corais comem que nem loucos.
Será por estar no aqua á pouco tempo, ou ter muita circulação ou eu não ter um local com pouca iluminação?
Olá Paula 



> Relativamente à alimentação dos corais também tenho dúvidas.
> Qual a hora mais adequada para os alimentar?
> - Antes das luzes acenderem;
> - Com as luzes acesas;
> - Depois de se apagarem as luzes.
> 
> No meu caso tenho moles e alguns LPS. Estes últimos alimento ocasionalmente com bocados de camarão. Cerca de 1 vez por semana adiciono Zooplex da Kent e desligo o escumador +/- 2 horas.
> Devo alterar alguma coisa?


No meu caso alimento sempre com as luzes apagadas para que os peixes não vão retirar a comida aos corais e o sucesso tem sido bom com a excessão da trachyfillia que teima em não abrir a boca, também desligo não o escumador mas sim todas as bombas.

Fiquem Bem

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os corais normalmente se alimentem durante a noite quando seus tentaculos de alimentacao se expandem, mas tambem pode ocorrer durante o dia quando alimentamos os peixes, eles "respondem" logo a comida. 

Eu alimento minhas Trachyphyllias/wellsophyllia/Lobophyllia durante a noite, pois leva mais tempo para comer bocados maiores e os peixes, caraguejos etc. sempre roubavam a comida. Primeiro coloco cyclop-eeze congelado para certificar que seus polipos estao bem abertos e depois coloco a camarao, lula, mysis etc. nos seus tentaculos.

Minhas Ricordeas, Acantastrea,  Acanthophyllia deshayesiana, Fungia, Blastomussa e Euphyllias alimento durante o dia porque eles pegem logo no alimento.

Aqui podes ver eles a comer:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Imagens fantásticas Roberto  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Imagens fantásticas Roberto


Thank you  :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ao contrário dos corais moles que basicamente são seres filtradores (fitoplâncton), os SPS e os LPS são corais carnívoros (zooplâncton).




> Zooplâncton
> 
>   Em biologia marinha e limnologia chama-se *zooplâncton* ao conjunto dos organismos aquáticos que não têm capacidade fotossintética (heterotróficos) e que vivem dispersos na coluna de água, apresentando pouca capacidade de locomoção (são, em grande parte, arrastados pelas correntes oceânicas ou pelas águas dum rio).
>   Fazem parte deste grupo muitos animais - entre os quais os mais abundantes são crustáceos, principalmente os copépodes - e outros seres tradicionalmente considerados e estudados como tal, mas actualmente classificados em vários clades dos Protista.


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoopl%C3%A2ncton


  Principalmente quem se inicia no hobby, pensa que um SPS é um ser vivo único.
  Errado. Trata-se de uma colónia de muitos animais que se mostram visíveis através dos pólipos. Encontramo-los agarrados a rocha ou ao esqueleto já morto de outros pólipos, que por sua vez já morreram e deram origem ao esqueleto do coral. Os pólipos visíveis, servem apenas para capturar da água o seu alimento. Como vivem em simbiose com uma alga chamada zooxantela, enquanto o coral fornece o carbono a alga para processamento metabólico, esta retribui produzindo nutrientes para ela e para o coral.

  Na natureza os corais têm permanentemente disponível muita quantidade e variedade de alimentação viva, infelizmente para nós a capacidade manter e reproduzir essa mesma alimentação é quase impossível. O uso dos escumadores, ozono, lâmpadas UV e outras matérias filtrantes, quase tornam estéreis os nossos sistemas fechados. Por isso, devemos alimentar regularmente os nossos corais.

  Como os devemos alimentar?!!!

  Não basta despejar zooplâncton (disponível no nosso mercado por várias marcas) dentro do aquário.

  Estes pequenos seres, demoraram milhões de anos a desenvolver a sua capacidade de captura e não estão habilitados a capturar de repente a alimentação que colocarmos no aquário. Este processo deverá ser lentamente pingado e preferencialmente durante o período nocturno, altura em que os pólipos se encontram com maior expansão.

  Porque é que os SPS e LPS têm uma maior expansão de pólipos durante a noite?!!!

  Simples. Porque na natureza o zooplâncton durante o dia refugia-se dos predadores, e apenas a noite intensifica a sua actividade na procura de alimentos (fitoplacton)


  Quem  de nós nunca viu um coral SPS ou LPS ficar branco de repente?!!!

  O acontecimento é simples.

  As zooxantelas soltaram-se do esqueleto do coral.

  Porque?!!!

  Muito motivos, são possíveis para que tal ocorra. Variações demasiado rápidas na água do aquário, são as mais naturais. Variações rápidas na temperatura, subida ou descida rápida no KH, queda ou subida abrupta do PH, etc

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Corais moles como Leathers, Xenia, Clavularia, zooanthids etc. absorvem os nutrientes dissolvidos da agua mas outros como mushrooms {ricordea} comem zooplankton. Eu nao conhece nenhum coral fotosintetico que se alimente de fitoplancton.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Por vezes alimento os meus peixes e corais com artémia recem-nascida e enriquecida com IMMUVIT da Tropical Marin,

Por vezes de dia







Por vezes de noite

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/videos/alimentar_artemia.mpg[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/vide...ar_artemia.mpg

(Tive de filmar de dia ..né?!!!)  :yb624:  

Poucos SPS conseguem capturar artémia adulta. Apenas LPS conseguem apanhar artémias adultas, para os corais SPS naupilos artemias (artémia recem-nascida) é o melhor.

E.... estamos ainda a falar de zooplâncton de grandes dimensões. Outros seres centenas de vezes mais pequenos (como os copépodes) são o seu prato vulgar na natureza.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
A minha trachyfillia já decidiu abrir a boquinha para comer mas para isso foi preciso desligar uma bomba da tunze para que ela estivesse num ambiente com menos circulação.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Pedro Moreira

:Olá:  Boas Juca,misturar artémia congelada com o immuvit também dá como tu fazes com artémia recém-nascida?Depois de misturar é melhor congelar essa mistura ou fica assim em liquido?Não se estraga?E ao adicionar uma vez por dia essa mistura não desagrada a agua?Não altera parâmetros tipo:Amónia;Nitritos nem Nitratos?Gostava que me tirasse estas dúvidas :Admirado: 
um abraço amigo Júlio  :SbOk3:

----------


## Micael Alves

boas pessoal  :yb677:   :yb677:  

bem...muito obrigada pelas respostas afinal a alimentação no aqua é fundamental 

com as respostas dadas fiquei com um maior conhecimento dos alimentos que podemos ou devemos dar aos nossos animais e como eles se alimentam 

off topic:
estáva a pensar criar artémia viva. qual o materia a usar e como usar?

fiquem bem  :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Micael.

Tens de comprar ovos de artémia, em qualquer loja de peixes, juntar sal 
à água, ou usares água do teu aquário, colocar lar os ovos e esperar que ecludam.

A artémia vive em lagos quase cáusticos, onde se alimentam os flamingos que filtram a água para apanhar as artémias. Por isso, quanto mais alta for a densidade da água usada para a eclosão, melhores resultados obtens. 

Se quiseres engordar as artémias, podes usar plancton líquido ou Mikropan, uma comida em pó utilizada para alimentar alevins de peixes.

*Já agora, Júlio: No vídeo vê-se que capturas a artémia recém-nascida com uma seringa. Também apanhas os ovos, ou o que resta deles, e introduzes tudo no aquário, ou tens algum método de filtragem?*

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas, Micael.
> 
> Tens de comprar ovos de artémia, em qualquer loja de peixes, juntar sal 
> à água, ou usares água do teu aquário, colocar lar os ovos e esperar que ecludam.
> 
> A artémia vive em lagos quase cáusticos, onde se alimentam os flamingos que filtram a água para apanhar as artémias. Por isso, quanto mais alta for a densidade da água usada para a eclosão, melhores resultados obtens. 
> 
> Se quiseres engordar as artémias, podes usar plancton líquido ou Mikropan, uma comida em pó utilizada para alimentar alevins de peixes.
> 
> *Já agora, Júlio: No vídeo vê-se que capturas a artémia recém-nascida com uma seringa. Também apanhas os ovos, ou o que resta deles, e introduzes tudo no aquário, ou tens algum método de filtragem?*


Olá José Passos  :Olá: 

Costumo filtrar a artémia numa rede própria que tenho. É possível que por vezes cheguem a entrar ovos ou o que resta deles no aquario. 

A maioria das vezes uso artémia descapsulada, por isso não me preocupa muito a sua possível introdução.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

Só uma pequena correcção quando à salinidade óptima para fazer eclodor a Artemia: 28 ppt (cerca de 1.020).

Para ser mais simples podes usar 2/3 de água salgada e 1/3 de água doce no volume total.

Para arejar a água durante o processo de incubação não se deve usar pedra difusora (basta simplesmente o borbulhar da mangueira do ar, pois devido a fenómenos de tensão superficial as microbolhas das pedras difusoras ficam presas aos nauplios, o que indirectamente pode promover mortalidade dos mesmos).

Bons cultivos

Ricardo

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

Já agora só mais uma info sobre uma comida mt boa para fazer cerscer Artemia e bastante barata: fermento de padeiro. tem um teor proteico mt elevado e produz excelentes resultados.

Ricardo

----------


## Micael Alves

boas 

então de quanto em quanto tempo se deve alimentar a artemia??

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas
> A minha trachyfillia já decidiu abrir a boquinha para comer mas para isso foi preciso desligar uma bomba da tunze para que ela estivesse num ambiente com menos circulação.
> Fiquem Bem



olá Silverio,

pelo que tenho reparado, as trachyphillias gostam de corrente moderada. uma das minhas tb não abria até que a troquei por uma zona de corrente mais fraca.  
outro pormenor, eu alimento os meus corais com luz. 
gosto de ter certeza que eles realmente comem.... dá é um bocado de trabalho a controlar peixes, camaroes e nassarios...  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pandigo Gonzalez

Olá a todos, no meu caso alimento os corais con EASY REEFS CORAIS, un producto que me enviaron de VIGO  (Espnha) trata-se de microalgas liofilizadas (Tetraselmis, Nannochloropsis e Phaeodactylum) e un alimento espetacular, so preciso 2 minutos y já esta disponível para alimentar os corais.

NANNOCHLOROPSIS:
Lipidos 20%
Carbohidrato 16%
Proteinas 39%
TETRASELMIS:
Lipidos 17%
Carbohidrato 20%
Proteinas 41%
PHOEODACTYLUM:
Lipidos 22%
Carbohidrato 30%
Proteinas 33%
Acidos Grasos: EPA, ARA, DHA, GLA.
Aminoacidos: Isoleuccina, Leucina, Lisina, Metionina, Fenilalanina, Prolina, Treonina, Triptofano, Valina, Alanina, Arginina, Acido Aspatico, Acido Glutamico, Glicina, Histidina e Tirosina.
Vitaminas: Acido Folico, Vit. A, Vit. B1 (Tiamina), Vit. B2(Riboflavina), Vit. B3 (Niacina), Vit. B5 (Pantotenato), Vit. B6 (Pyridoxina), Vit. B12 (Cobalamina), Vit. E (Tocoferol), Vit. C (Acido Ascorbico)

----------

